# Georgetown's Tomcat



## Ponygirl (Dec 20, 2006)

Anybody have a picture of Georgetown's Tomcat? Who owns him and where are they located????


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Mary,

The only picture I've ever found was in an old Journal at the back under Breeders. I want to say the farm name was Gooselanding but I'm not sure and I can't remember the state.


----------



## JeanH (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.gooselanding.com/

They are located in Conneticutt.

Jean


----------

